# Skipooterky Silliness



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ummm, hey Scooter, ol' buddy, ol' pal --
Ya know you got a feather kind of just looking really silly there over your beak?



Skip, Can't you see I'm tired and trying to nap here? Who cares what my feathers look like when I'm sleeping?

Sheesh! I just thought you'd wanna know since she has that camera thing out again. 
Forget it -- I'm gonna nap too.



Wake up! Don't you guys see that millet down there??



Both cages are still downstairs in the living room 
and the boys all go back and forth between them during the day.

They almost always hang out together whichever cage they chose at any given time.

The three have even been spending their nights together and have each chosen their own special swing for sleeping purposes.

All the good little birdies are tucked up sweetly for the night now.



Skipooterky Rules!​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool is that....I love the last pic...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



How cool is that....I love the last pic...

Click to expand...

Thanks, Randy roud:
I love seeing them all together on their swings too -- it always makes me feel like everything is alright in their world.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Those pictures are so cute! Good to see all the boys together.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahahaha, Skipooter are just too darn cute in nappy mode! Skip looks like an oriental Buddha like he did when you first got him and Scoot looks like a fluffy cotton ball. The last one with the trio is simply divine


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

I am so happy that all members of Skipooterky are getting along well! 

I absolutely love the picture of all three on their swings! Sparky looks so cute on the rainbow-colored one!

Lovely story accompanied by gorgeous photos, Deb!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



Those pictures are so cute! Good to see all the boys together.

Click to expand...

 Thanks! roud:



Jedikeet said:



Ahahaha, Skipooter are just too darn cute in nappy mode! Skip looks like an oriental Buddha like he did when you first got him and Scoot looks like a fluffy cotton ball. The last one with the trio is simply divine

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Nick 



JensBudgies said:



I am so happy that all members of Skipooterky are getting along well! 

I absolutely love the picture of all three on their swings! Sparky looks so cute on the rainbow-colored one!

Lovely story accompanied by gorgeous photos, Deb!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jen! The rainbow colored swing is Sparky's swing from "his" cage. He's slept on that swing ever since I gave it to him. 
I'm really happy that neither Skipper nor Scooter tried to take it from him.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, they look so very cute together  

I'm so happy they're getting along so well, Deb :hug:

I love Skipooterky!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Aww, they look so very cute together 

I'm so happy they're getting along so well, Deb :hug:

I love Skipooterky!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star! :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Poor Skipooter... It must feel so uncomfortable.... I see that Skipper is giving out some feather advice to Skipooter 
The looks on there faces looks so funny....Sparky you are to cute.......


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like your 3 handsome boys have it all figured out! Glad things are going well for them ...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute, Scooter is so tired from playing with his big brothers all day that he doesn't even mind the feather on his cere. 
I love that last picture of your boys sleeping for the night and am happy for the little trio to be getting along so well. 
Skipooterky does indeed rule!!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Budgie life with Faerybee is the best! So good to see the boys so happy together.


----------



## macbudgies (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh they are all so adorable


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

They are so cute! It's adorable to see them hanging out on their swings!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh, Deb, they are just too adorable. Especially that last photo - priceless!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



I see that Skipper is giving out some feather advice to Skipooter 
The looks on there faces looks so funny....Sparky you are to cute.......

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn 



jrook said:



Looks like your 3 handsome boys have it all figured out! Glad things are going well for them ...

Click to expand...

Thank you, Judy! 



aluz said:



How cute, Scooter is so tired from playing with his big brothers all day that he doesn't even mind the feather on his cere. 
I love that last picture of your boys sleeping for the night and am happy for the little trio to be getting along so well. 
Skipooterky does indeed rule!! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ana 



jellyblue said:



Budgie life with Faerybee is the best! So good to see the boys so happy together.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Susan! 



macbudgies said:



Oh they are all so adorable

Click to expand...

Thank you. 



nuxi said:



They are so cute! It's adorable to see them hanging out on their swings!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Gaby 



eduardo said:



Oh, Deb, they are just too adorable. Especially that last photo - priceless!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Dee!
I'm so glad they've each chosen a swing of their own! *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ummm, hey Scooter, ol' buddy, ol' pal --
> Ya know you got a feather kind of just looking really silly there over your beak?
> 
> 
> ...


I love those swings, did you buy them or make them?


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

I love the last picture so cute


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



I love those swings, did you buy them or make them?

Click to expand...

 Thanks. 
The swings were made by a forum member who used to sell products for small birds.
I don't think he is doing so at this point in time.  If he decides to do so again in the future, I'll be sure to let the forum members know.



WendyBob said:



I love the last picture so cute

Click to expand...

 Thank you!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yay for Skipooterky ! I'm so happy for you (and them) that they are getting along so well. See? Odd numbers can work . 

There's those swings again that I absolutely love! That's so precious that they each chose a "bed" swing and there's no fighting .


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so glad to see Sparky has ****ed in just fine with the 'downstairs dudes'. That's great, Deb. They all look so cute together and I love the new name for the 3of them  So glad things worked out in this respect. Love the last photo. Sweet sweet boys.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Yay for Skipooterky ! I'm so happy for you (and them) that they are getting along so well. See? Odd numbers can work .

There's those swings again that I absolutely love! That's so precious that they each chose a "bed" swing and there's no fighting .

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Julie!
I adore the swings too. 
I'm SO glad I have them for my birds. 
It was funny last night because Skipper got on Scooter's swing so I put Scooter on Skipper's swing. 
They both promptly got down and each went to his own! :laughing1:
I was actually very happy they did so because it is reinforcing they've each found their own "special spot" and routine is important.

Sparky even rang his bell last night after he got on his swing! :jumping: It was always a ritual Sparky followed every night when he was upstairs. It's the first time he's done it since being in with the other two at night and I feel it's a great sign. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



I'm so glad to see Sparky has fit in just fine with the 'downstairs dudes'. That's great, Deb. They all look so cute together and I love the new name for the 3 of them  So glad things worked out in this respect. Love the last photo. Sweet sweet boys.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Madonna! Skipooterky rules. *


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

It's amazing how our budgies claim their sleeping spots and go back to the same spot every night. "Budgie" used to sleep on the swing until he go too fat to jump up to it!

Your budgies look very healthy and happy!

Mark :budgie:x3


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love their pictures Deb! They are gorgeous budgies! And I love the boring, sleepy look they have before a nap! And the third pic is just precious! Skipooterky rules!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I just saw this and I think I just fell in love with your babies all over again, Deborah! Definitely have to let us know about the swings. And I love love love that last picture of them all sitting so contently on their own swings. I could have 8 swings in the boys' cage for the 4 of them and they would still fight and bicker about getting the same swing! 

btw, I love the new name for your budgie crew!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ah, Deb - So achingly heartwarming, the 3 of your boys together! I was hoping and praying they would all get along with each other, and it seems just Perfect!
I loved to hear about their own personal swings, and the picture of the 3 of them is absolutely priceless. It's especially lovely to hear how Sparky rings his bell at bedtime - my Sweet Pea also did that, and it was one of his most endearing rituals - I keep his bedtime bell on the lamp by my bed, so that when I turn out the light it still rings...
And - I've seldom seen such sleepy, fluffy goodness as Skipper and Scooter with his floof - just precious!
Love your guys!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jake E. Birdie said:



It's amazing how our budgies claim their sleeping spots and go back to the same spot every night. "Budgie" used to sleep on the swing until he go too fat to jump up to it!

Your budgies look very healthy and happy!

Mark :budgie:x3

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Mark! 



despoinaki said:



I love their pictures Deb! They are gorgeous budgies! And I love the bored, sleepy look they have before a nap! And the third pic is just precious! Skipooterky rules! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Despina! :hug:



jean20057 said:



I just saw this and I think I just fell in love with your babies all over again, Deborah! Definitely have to let us know about the swings. And I love love love that last picture of them all sitting so contently on their own swings.

btw, I love the new name for your budgie crew!

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, Kristen 



SPBudgie said:



Ah, Deb - So achingly heartwarming, the 3 of your boys together! I was hoping and praying they would all get along with each other, and it seems just Perfect!
I loved to hear about their own personal swings, and the picture of the 3 of them is absolutely priceless. It's especially lovely to hear how Sparky rings his bell at bedtime - my Sweet Pea also did that, and it was one of his most endearing rituals - I keep his bedtime bell on the lamp by my bed, so that when I turn out the light it still rings...
And - I've seldom seen such sleepy, fluffy goodness as Skipper and Scooter with his floof - just precious!
Love your guys!!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you so much, Ollie! :hug:*


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

I have to echo everyone's sentiments about that last pic!! That's worthy of being blown up and framed!!! What a gorgeous bunch of beauties!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you! *


----------

